

Downscaling life - sthulbourn
https://oncletom.io/2015/downscaling-phase-3/

======
thebacon
Leo from Buffer posted a blog yesterday about how everything he owns fits in
one bag. I don't think I could go as far as him, but I think the idea of food
independence is a good one, apart from all the tools and equipment you need
(instead of just a credit card to buy groceries).

